# white screen ?



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

No, but you are now qualified for a computer help desk job. You found the off button on you computer, the old reboot solution.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Most of the time you don't need to troubleshoot after a reboot. I don't even work on anything until it has been rebooted since that fixes most of the problems.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lol, idk bout that. reboot is about as far as i can go these days.

i didn't know if there was a little brother of the " blue screen of death".

thanx guys


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Fix'n fyi, I like to run C-Cleaner and Malwarebytes on a regular basis.

C-Cleaner weekly, Malware once a month. Both are free and clean up your computer.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

It was first time and only at this forume? You cant don't worry if it not come again.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i think i have a real problem. this morning i was on ebay, it went to a violet color. just now i was on here again, and this is what it did.
video card ?
i have another new mouse i am going to try.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have been doing a little testing. seems, lately, that it is only happening on this forum.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

It is unlikely that it is the website as I have not experienced the problem and have not seen any complaints from others.

When was the last time you ran system and driver updates?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> It is unlikely that it is the website as I have not experienced the problem and have not seen any complaints from others.
> 
> When was the last time you ran system and driver updates?


i was somewhere else this morning, and it did it. seems when i hit the "back" button it does it. and only on the web, though, this desktop is pretty much only for the web and my pics.

i can't say "I" ever have. i thought that stuff was done automatically . 

as you can see, i am not computer literate :vs_frown:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

windows 7 pro, DELL desktop = ebay refurb about 4-5 years ago. no real issues til now.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

As far as updates are concerned, this article should be of help.

How to download a Windows update manually

Updating Drivers in Windows 7 Tutorial

What web browser are you using? 

Have you tried a different browser and if so which one(s) and are you having the same issue with it?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i think its CHROME, doesn't crash offline or in IE. i may have to reinstall chrome, but i am worried about my bookmarks.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i tried a different monitor, not that. waiting for it to crash now. it crash's right after i click something.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

There are two ways to save your Chrome bookmarks

Open the Google Chrome browser.

Click the three vertical dots in the upper right corner

Click on *Bookmarks*

Click on *Bookmarks Manager*

Click the three vertical dots in the upper right corner in the Bookmarks bar

Select *Export bookmarks*

Choose a name and a location where you want to save the bookmarks file.

Click *Save*.


Here is another method you can use;


Open My Computer

Click on C:\Users\_Username_ *NOTE:* _Username_ denotes your login name

After Username type *\appdata* and press enter. (Appdata is hidden which is why you must type it manually)

Now click on Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default 

Copy the files *Bookmarks* and *Bookmarks.bak* to another location.

The Bookmarks.bak is just a backup of your Bookmarks file but it is good practice to copy them both.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. i just reinstalled chrome. its working for the last 5 minutes.

i did save the file as you said. when chrome was removed, the file changed to IE. 
installed chrome, file changed back to chrome. bookmarks were untouched = i did not have to reinstall them.

ok, i'm going to click now, cross fingers.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oooh, i'm still here.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

not counting my chickens...


btw. i could not log in here on IE. and i HATE IE, PITA and slow. and a PITA.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

seems to be fixed


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Glad you got it working.

I not a big fan of IE myself. You might want to give Mozilla Firefox a try.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

not so fast. i was here for an hour'ish, no problem. i went to another forum, crash, but was then ok. today, its crashing again.

years ago i had a problem with a memory stick causing problems, i have 4. so i removed one. i will cycle through them to see.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You have not reported this problem happening in any other application nor have you reported any other issues with the computer.

Based on your information, this is only happening in Chrome. I know you said you re-installed the application however you did not indicate if you uninstalled the original one first. 

If you did not do an uninstall first it is likely that one or more corrupted files which may be causing your issue were not overwritten by the reinstall process.

I suggest you uninstall Chrome before doing another re-install.

NOTE: Before doing the following procedure, be sure you have a backup copy of your bookmarks.

To uninstall Google Chrome;

1. Click on the Windows icon

2. In the right pane, click on *Control Panel*.

3. Under Programs click on the item *Uninstall a program*.

4. Windows then lists all programs that were installed using Windows Installer. 

5. Select Google Chrome

6. Click at the top on *Uninstall/Change*.

7. In the next message box, confirm the uninstall process by clicking on Yes. Windows now starts the uninstall process. After completion you'll receive a status message, which you confirm by selecting *OK*.

8. Restart the computer

9. Open *My Computer*

10. Click on C:\Users\Username NOTE: Username denotes your login name

11. After Username type *\appdata* and press enter. (Appdata is hidden which is why you must type it manually)

12. Now click on Local

13. If the Google folder is present, delete it.

Re-install Chrome.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yes, i did unistall first. like i said, no need, that i know of, to save the bookmarks, i think. as it "looks like" they are automatically transferred over to IE, i could be wrong.
the only thing i didn't do was restart the comp.

yesterday it only crashed 1 time, while on ebay. and i didn't even click anything. was just scrolling down the listing.

i have been working late lately. so i am not up to messing with this for now.

but i truly do appreciate the help i am getting.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Bookmarks do not automatically transfer between browsers.

You may want to consider going to a restore point before the problem started ot re-imaging the computer. 

NOTE: To re-image a computer means to delete all the data on the computer hard drive and restore it to factory settings.

This links explains how to do a system restore;

How to Use System Restore in Windows

This link explains how to re-image your computer. 

How to Reformat a Dell Laptop Without a CD

*NOTE:* To re-image a computer means to delete all the data on the computer hard drive and restore it to factory settings. Be sure to back up your data to an external storage device before doing this process.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update. it has been getting worse. i posted in the google help forum = no luck. 
this morning i turned off Ad Block. i did it before, didn't matter. but now it has been running good.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am glad it has been working for you but I find it odd turning off AdBlock worked. I use AdBlock and have not had any issues.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

once again, not so fast. sat = great, sunday great until later night = CRASH. about 1 hour just trying to get here. this sucks.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I think you are at the point where you should consider re-imaging the computer. Do not forget to backup your data.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, perhaps a little stability. I am now longed in on IE. I am going to backup my stuff, should have been anyway. I may just kick google to the curb, like I did firefox many years ago.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I would still consider re-imaging. But that is is just me.


----------



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Yea it can be problem with cache. Delete all the cache, cookies and update you google chrome to the latest version. Adblock can't be a problem because it will be problem for anybody.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Fix'n it said:


> just now i was on here reading. i hit the back button. the screen went completly white. restart screen, nothing. kill power to decktop and restart, its good now.
> is this a sign of something to come ?



Did you get this resolved?


----------

